
Mistakes You Apparently Just Have to Make Yourself - mcfunley
https://medium.com/@mcfunley/mistakes-you-apparently-just-have-to-make-yourself-cc2dd2bfc25c?x#.pjy6ffbdq
======
CarolineW
So many submissions, so few comments:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Mistakes+You+Apparently+Just+H...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Mistakes+You+Apparently+Just+Have+to+Make+Yourself&sort=byDate)

